# what kind of system you rocking



## maxamus1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Right now I'm rocking an emotiva fusion 8100 with pioneer speakers and a Bic f12 sub. What are the rest of you guys rockin?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 17, 2016)

maxamus1 said:


> Right now I'm rocking an emotiva fusion 8100 with pioneer speakers and a Bic f12 sub. What are the rest of you guys rockin?


Hmmm a HiFi guy here & an Emo fan too,awesome.

I've got some Emotiva gear in one of my systems & its pretty nice gear,not Mc or Krell but damn good .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The pic I posted is one of two dedicated listening rooms I have,the pic posted above is my digital solid state system ,the system is based around HiFi legend & McIntosh Labs engineer designer Roger Russell's personal hand built Mcintosh XR-290 line array system in pearl white,they are the only pair in pearl white in the entire world & come direct from Rogers home into my home ,factory models in black laquer were $58,000 a pair .

XPR-1,000 watt @8 ohm monoblocks powering all 8 of the 12" woofers .
XPR-2 600 wpc @ 8 ohm stereo amp powering all 24 of the 5" midranges in both columns .
All related gear is Emo with exception of the DBX eq with room correction software,room modifications are way too extensive to list here .

Off camera & out of sight for aesthetics of a matched system are 2 McIntosh Mc-2100 100 wpc tube amps ran in mono for 200 wpc powering all 48 of the 1" silk teeters in both columns .

In fact this system will be taken down next spring & be taken by my son,then replaced with McIntosh electronics I have in other systems I barely use,Lonnie at Emotiva promised he was going to introduce a line of tube amplifiers & preamps 5 years ago so I bought the entire top of the line gear,since Bob Carver parted ways with Emotiva all plans for a tube line have been scrapped,its good gear but having to hide $16,000 worth of McIntosh Tube amps because their appearance overshadows all the Emotiva gear is distrating .

I'm going to tear down an unused McIntosh system in the master bedroom to power the XR-290's next spring .

Here's the McIntosh XR-290 line arrays in my Emotiva system,they hit down to 10hz in my room so no need for subwoofers,all amps have their own dedicated 20 amp outlet so I'm able to feed them all 2,000 8 ohm watts the tri amp set up has available .


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> The pic I posted is one of two dedicated listening rooms I have,the pic posted above is my digital solid state system ,the system is based around HiFi legend & McIntosh Labs engineer designer Roger Russell's personal hand built Mcintosh XR-290 line array system in pearl white,they are the only pair in pearl white in the entire world & come direct from Rogers home into my home ,factory models in black laquer were $58,000 a pair .
> 
> XPR-1,000 watt @8 ohm monoblocks powering all 8 of the 12" woofers .
> XPR-2 600 wpc @ 8 ohm stereo amp powering all 24 of the 5" midranges in both columns .
> ...


Must admit I'm a Lil jelly of that lol. Its cool gives my something to shoot for. Very nice systems by the way.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Nothing to worry about,your young & have plenty of time to upgrade.

Here's my McIntosh analog room system,note I've since replaced the TT with a new McIntosh MT-10 Turntable since I took this pic,all the gear is now in a different custom made McIntosh rack from the 2012 CES show I recently acquired from Chuck at McIntosh labs ,in this system is a prototype McIntosh labs tube output stage DAC & the only one of its kind,the model morphed into the new MC tube & solid state combo preamp & I got lucky to score the prototype,few prototypes ever leave McIntosh .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's a few pics of our McIntosh home theater room .

The shot above is an off angle shot of the electronics rack so your seeing the r side of the theater,a bathroom & electronics closet .
 
This shot is the rear of the theater & where our viewing seating is located,fronts & rears are both McIntosh XRT-22 dual cabinet line array systems powered by McIntosh Mc-1201 1,200 watt monoblocks powering the woofers & mids while an Mc-206 in the cabinet powers the mids & tweeters,a pair of the vintage McIntosh Mc-60 monoblocks shown below are powering the JM Labs centrist center channel ,also not shown.
    


I can't post a pic of the front of the theater,the center channel or the main electronics rack & screen, due to items easily traced to my real name would be in the pic, the fronts are the same as the rears shown ,2 McIntosh dual 12" passive sub's are also not shown because of identifiers in the pics .


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice, I would definitely love to hear the Macintosh one day they are what I think of when I think hi-end. I know there are others but those are the one I think of. I think my next up grade will be the tektons though, not sure it it will be the pendragons or lures. Have more on my wish list though just something about those tektons.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 18, 2016)

So what everyone jamin to their TV? Come on guys.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 26, 2016)

My setup is:
Sonographe SG3 TT with Premier MMT arm and Sumiko Blue Point HO MC cartridge
Superphon Revelation II preamp I hand-selected off the production line 
Superphon DM220 amp modified for all-MOSFET operation (hand-built by myself) 
Early Linaeum LS1000 speakers 
All wiring is twin-lead solid core LCOFC using paper dialectric that I used to make when I was working as head technician at Superphon back in the '90s
I also spent ~10 years as a factory authorized service provider for McIntosh and several other makes, during which time I repaired David Ogden Stiers' McIntosh amp and Mason Williams' Walkman


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2016)

2 15s and 2 10s in my Yukon all upgraded mids and highs 3000watts for the subs and 1000 watts on the mids and highs ......super clean sound I'm getting old so I choose not to crack the windshield anymore but I could if I wanted ....trust me third one is in there now and I turned the subs down to just a smidge over rms ......love to feel my music as well as good vocals .....not a ghetto bass vehicle either ....it will scream vocals and music just as loud as the bass will take your breath away


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 29, 2016)

It's Quad. Eat your heart out. Don't be too envious.


----------

